# What color laptop?????



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Dell XPS M1530, White, Black, or Red?


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

I am going with red! I think. Go to the Dell ite if you want an have a look.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Buy me a black XPS M1330 and I'll tell you what I think.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 9, 2007)

BTW, look here before you buy: Dell Home Systems coupons and cash back

Fatwallet membership is free and you'll get 6% back on top of the coupon codes there.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 9, 2007)

Red is the new black


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Buy me a black XPS M1330 and I'll tell you what I think.


THOSE are sweet!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Red is the new black


The red they are using is cool!


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 9, 2007)

What? No blue laptop? Guess you had better go with the red. Black is so boring and white shows all the dirt.


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> What? No blue laptop? Guess you had better go with the red. Black is so boring and white shows all the dirt.


, my Toshiba was blue, I think thet still make one, but Dell in this series only does these 3, by the way it is 100% red now!


----------



## etexas (Dec 10, 2007)

I did it! I ordered the "superfly" red one! Can't wait. People, I never thought I would want a crimson computer! But go to the DELL site and look at it! It rocks!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd like a transparent one for obvious reasons.........


----------

